# RCS in an LGB Starter Engine?



## erkoriley23 (Apr 26, 2008)

I have the LGB Santa Fe freight starter set #72423 and would like to convert to battery power. From the options I’ve looked at, I think the RCS would suite my needs. My plan is to own at some point two or three engines and would run one at a time. Is RCS for my engine even a possibility? 

Thanks, 

Kyle


----------



## Curmudgeon (Jan 11, 2008)

Done a few. 
This the stubby 2-4-0? 
Even done them with sound. 

I just shipped a lgb Porter, radio/battery, too.


----------

